# my mates pics



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

my mate ian sturrock competed at the nabba worlds this year and ive got a couple of decent pics of him.

i trained with him tonight and the guy is seriuosly shredded year round, cant be more than 6 weeks out from comp condition.

anyway if you think he is big check the pic with dennis james at the bottom, shows you what is needed to stand on an olympia stage.




























he won the ukbff scotland this year and was meant todo the british, but had other things going on at the time, hopefully see him there next year.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

holey moley ure mate is huge has a v impressive physique and DJ is well massive jst sorta puts it in perspective how huge these pro's actually are


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

DAMN how heavy is your mate, hes huge and shredded but next to Dennis he kind of looks normal lmfao.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

he competed in the under 90kgs im sure he said he was 89kg. at the time of the ukbbf show.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

whoah, he looks like he was made from the rock in the background.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

They are some whacky tartan posing trunks, gotta get me some of them.

He is in top condition.

On a side note Dennis james is a monster


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

honestly dont think there are many competitors can match him for condition or the rock hard granite look of his muscle, ill try get a most muscular shot its imo unbeatable!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He looks like granite.

He also looks very strong.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah very strong guy hackskii,

incline bench 180kg,s for reps, short ROM tho, but it works for him.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

coco said:


> short ROM tho, but it works for him.


Nobody is gonna argue that heh


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

looking good whats under the kilt(quads/hams etc) lol


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

are you from around the paisley area?

as im sure he was in my gym the other week?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah mate

st mirren gym in paisley?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

his conditioning is like granite, i love that look.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

martzee, legs are just as conditioned, although id say slightly down on upper body size,

great hams,

ill try get some pics but might be a while before i can get them


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

coco said:


> yeah mate
> 
> st mirren gym in paisley?


thought it was him saw him last week in the gym,

iv only been going to the st mirren gym for about a month now.

he looks fricking freaky in the flesh

:hail:


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

the dude looks huge say well done from me.


----------

